# MSG HD On Dish Center Ice in 2010-11?



## habsfan66 (Mar 25, 2010)

Anybody heard anything more on whether Dish's Center Ice package will have any MSG HD or are we still in the Dark Ages?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dark ages.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Cablevision's still clinging to it like a monkey to a peach.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

NHL.com can't even get HD for the online GameCenter package!

Directv has them.


----------



## habsfan66 (Mar 25, 2010)

ehren said:


> NHL.com can't even get HD for the online GameCenter package!
> 
> Directv has them.


Believe me I'd be with DirecTV in 2 seconds if I had SW exposure, only have SE so I'm stuck with Dish EA signal. Still better than Charter who has no Center Ice HD where I am. How the NHL can allow these huge discrepencies in HD games yet let the providers charge the same price for the package is beyond me.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

habsfan66 said:


> Anybody heard anything more on whether Dish's Center Ice package will have any MSG HD or are we still in the Dark Ages?


As I understand it the MSG HD problem is NOT the fault of Dish or any pay TV provider it is the fault of a pissing match between the NHL and the folks who own the Rangers and MSG. 
The NHL wants to run the Rangers web site like they do for all the rest of the teams in the NHL
I have CI with Dish and they have many HD games in fact they some times have 4 broadcasts of the same game.
Two 1 HD 1 SD for each team.
In my area the Time Werner cable service has only ONE HD channel for CI and it is shared with the NBA package.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wolfjc said:


> *As I understand it the MSG HD problem is NOT the fault of Dish or any pay TV provider it is the fault of a pissing match between the NHL and the folks who own the Rangers and MSG. *
> The NHL wants to run the Rangers web site like they do for all the rest of the teams in the NHL
> I have CI with Dish and they have many HD games in fact they some times have 4 broadcasts of the same game.
> Two 1 HD 1 SD for each team.
> In my area the Time Werner cable service has only ONE HD channel for CI and it is shared with the NBA package.


It was a problem, but the feeds were back on at the end of last year.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

wolfjc said:


> As I understand it the MSG HD problem is NOT the fault of Dish or any pay TV provider it is the fault of a pissing match between the NHL and the folks who own the Rangers and MSG.
> The NHL wants to run the Rangers web site like they do for all the rest of the teams in the NHL


That's not the situation. The Rangers ceded control of the website to the NHL a while ago (though they were the last to do it, and did sue over it).

The MSG HD problem is simply that they aren't providing the feed to anybody except themselves and DirecTV. That's all. And that's all that's going on until they get forced to give it up to folks.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

With all the noise about the fight with Dish and FOX.
What do you folks think will happen to CI if the FOX sports channels go away?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

There's a thread that deals with the Fox issue. Please post your question(s) there so we can stay on topic.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

regular MSG isn't even on dish as of today- another dispute iwth the dolans - there goes hockey nite live!! and rebroadcasts of the preseason ranger games.


----------

